# Visiting the USA with your forgien spouce



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I started this thread to help others.

It is typically difficuilt to get a B2 visa if you are the spouce if a US citizen. However if you play your cards right it is not hard. My wife has done it twice. If you are having trouble, or are planning to take a holiday in Vegas, I will try to help.


----------

